# Albert Collins - If Trouble Was Money tab



## sdcfan18

Been looking for awhile but have come up empty. Any know where to find this on the net? If there was a book that came with the back track, I would probably buy that too.


----------



## bono is a knob

*if trouble were money, albert collins, tab*

O.K. look i cant find one either .But there are two versions i know of. The one with Gary Moore(which you may be able to get from bear share.) And one live from, i think Montery. I don't have the tab . But the one with gary moore is played with a pentatonic starting at the 8th fret low E. So notes would be played from this pattern Low E 8th + 11th A 8th +10th (11th, passing note careful how you place it) D 8th + 10th (11th) G , B and high E 8th + 10th + 11th. 
Chords can be played along thus : Bar at 8th fret gives low E 8th A at 10th D at 8th (on bar) G at 9th B at 11th and High E at 8th (on Bar ) 
next chord, i hold low E X (Don't play) A at 8th D at 7th G at 8th B at 6th high E X (don't play)mix it up with this alternate shape. low E X (don't play) A at 8th D at 7th G B and high E at8th 3rd chord is the same shape as the 2nd one (s) just described but moved up 2 frets. Sorry i play by ear and dont understand much about keys and chord names so i cant be more specific . 

The other version can be played down around the first and 3rd frets using the same chord shapes. But Albert Collins nearly always used a capo on, i think the 7th fret. He did when i saw him with gary moore many years ago in a small seaside town in Kent England. Got to go now, i have an appointment with the tooth doctor (ouch) I hope that that is of some use to you. Just play around with it and you should be able to knock out something that sounds about right.


----------



## NationalDuo

My favourite of electric blues men ……


----------

